# Suchmaschine folgt den Links, wenn meta-robots= follow auch bei formularen?



## keifler (15. Januar 2011)

wenn ich daten mit formularen an eine neue internetseite übergebe, folgt die suchmaschine dann dem button und findet in der neuen seite die daten**** oder geht das nur bei Links?


----------



## just-click (17. Januar 2011)

Eine Suchmaschine füllt keine Formulare aus und betätigt idR auch keine Buttons.


----------

